# woundering why they put me there?



## purple peguin (24 Jan 2005)

On one of our past excersises to aldershot n.s. , we were riding on the bus and out of no where the sargent poped up and said do you think you can handle being the i.c of your section, I said yes. we got there and me being a cadet for only this being me second year didnt have experience on what do to. Anyways to make along story short I wonder howcome they put me in that position? Maybe to see my leadership skill, I dont really no, If any one had ideas howcome i would be interested in knowing why.           p.s my 2ic was in cadets longer then me but still the same rank and she was ticked off big time! At the end it worked out and i learned from expirience  :warstory:


----------



## aesop081 (24 Jan 2005)

purple peguin said:
			
		

> ....... At the end it worked out and i learned from expirience   :warstory:



Then maybe you have answered your own question....


----------



## Saorse (24 Jan 2005)

Never hurts to be thrown into the mix


----------



## ouyin2000 (24 Jan 2005)

if you didnt think you could handle the job, then why say yes?


----------



## condor888000 (24 Jan 2005)

unless you _really, *really, really*_screw up...> Then you're in it...

Most likely you were put there to gain experience and to evaluate your leadership. If you did well, good job, if not, you learned something about leadership which is just as good.


----------



## Jonny Boy (25 Jan 2005)

i remember the same thing happend to me when i was a trooper and this other girl was a trooper i got picked over her and was made the I.C of my group for tagging. she was also a year older than me.

if you do a good job than you have a bright future in cadets.


----------



## purple peguin (25 Jan 2005)

Hopefully, thanx for all the support.


----------



## Ranger (25 Jan 2005)

Maybe they were eval;utaing you, seeing if you're ready for promotion. Personally, I've been IC of a section since I was a cpl. It was about 9 or 10 months after I joined.


----------



## Q.Y. Ranger (26 Jan 2005)

If they needed to place someone in that position, and you were there pick, then its probably because you had showed them that you were ready for the position. I'm sure you would not have been placed in a position like that if they did not believe you were capable of handling it.


----------



## Ranger (26 Jan 2005)

Well put, totally agree.


----------



## purple peguin (26 Jan 2005)

very well put that you


----------

